# Can some one point me in the right direction for beagle pups



## stonefly12 (Jul 26, 2011)

looking to get my two year old a beagle pup. This pup will be a indoor dog but also hunt it as to the fact my wife said no on dogs being in a kennel out side. If any one knows of anything please let me know


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

just let a guy i know on facebook who has pups should be over here later i forgot his user name on this site


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Found a post of his here it is send him a PM or give him a call last i knew he had some pups or he will be able to point you in right direction 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/aluminum-kennels.555351/


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well first off,,,don't be in a hurry. you have lots of time. so do it the right way. for me that's get ahold of someone from American rabbit hound association. nothing wrong with akc dogs,, but the rabbit hound guys don't care about show dog conformation,,,they want a dog with nose and drive. they raise and breed aimed at hunting dogs. find a few breeders associated with them, visit them if they have pups or not. look at their dogs,, talk with them. be open and don't try to impress with your knowledge, instead soak up what they have to say.in the end you will quickly find someone who's word you trust. and they will have,,,or know someone that has the right dog for you.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

If you think Akc trials promote a show bred dog maybe ya outta go check out one sometime. May change your mind.


----------

